# [Tool][Video] Root 2.11.605.9 and .19, no downgrade or data wipe!



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi all! This is a quick tool I made that will bypass your need to downgrade from 2.11.605.9 or .19 to get S-OFF. It uses the fre3vo exploit by TeamWin/ Agrabren . I take no credit for this method.

*I am NOT responsible for any bricked devices*

*Rooting voids your warranty! If you do not know that by now, you probably need to research more before you root*

It will:
Get root
Open Revolutionary.io and the Revolutionary exe
Give you the option to install the fastboot drivers
Give you instructions on what to do
This means that you will not have to deal with large files, and you will not lose any data.
Happy rooting! 

*If you have any PG05IMG.zip files on your sdcard, remove them first!*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

File:http://tinyw.in/Sn4k

MD5 is on download page.

Mirror: http://dl.dropbox.co...gradeBypass.zip

MD5: BCD3A6982E819400E87CED8CFA6D3FB7

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

All you do is download this, unzip it (very important!), and run the RUN-ME.bat. Just make sure to read and follow all directions in the program carefully.

Please copy and paste the beta code for Revolutionary when that step comes along (I tell you how in the tool), because if it gets put in wrong you will need to manually start Revolutionary from the support_files folder.






*---------------------------------------------------------------------FULL TEXT TUTORIAL!







--------------------------------------------------*

1. Download the file. Check the MD5sum of it. (If you do not know how, download this, open it, paste in the MD5sum that is above, click browse and select the zip file. If it is green, continue. If it is red, redownload the file and start over.)

2. If you have any PG05IMG.zip files on your sdcard, remove them. Plug in your phone, set it to charge only (Through the notification menu on your phone), Go to Settings > Applications > Development and make sure to select "Stay Awake" and "USB Debugging" and hit OK on the popup if there is one. Keep the screen on during the process.

3. Right click on the .zip file, and then click extract.
This window will pop up.








Make sure "Show extracted files when complete" is checked, and hit extract.

4. Now a folder will pop up. In that folder, double click RUN-ME.bat.

5. A window will pop up. It _should_ say something like "*Daemon not running. starting it now* *Daemon started successfully*"
If it says something like "*Failed to start daemon* adb server didn't ACK", you need to uninstall HTC Sync or other syncing software (EasyTether, PDAnet, etc.) then restart the tool.

5. You will now be at a menu. If this is your first time rooting, you probably do not have the fastboot drivers installed, so enter N and press enter. (If you do have them installed, enter Y and skip to step 7.)

6. Wait for the driver window to close. It will take awhile. (The big window, not the small one)

7. Click back on the tool window and press enter.

8. It should now find your device. If not, try rebooting your phone and computer and retrying.

9. Then it should say:
 -Getting root with fre3vo, thanks TeamWin!
 -This will take a minute.
There will be some static-y lines going across your phone's screen. This is normal.

10. After a few minutes, it should finish and say:
 -Success!
 -Restarting adb...
 *daemon not running. starting it now* 
 *daemon started successfully*
 -Putting superuser files on your sdcard...
 [some random numbers here]
 -Starting Revolutionary and the Website....

And then the window will close.

If not, and it says root unsecessful, then try pulling your phone battery and running again.

11. At this point, a textbox pops up. Once you close it there will be another one. Keep the first one open until you get your beta key (After step 13).

12. The website revolutionary.io and one or two other black boxes will also pop up.
If only the website pops up, and no revolutionary window, open the support_files folder and double click revolutionary.exe.

13.On the revolutionary website, please scroll down to Download for Windows. Click that button, then cancel the download. Enter your phone's information in the prompts that pop up. The info you need is in the first text box. If there are two revolutionary windows, you can close one.

14. Click "Generate Key".

15. Once you do that, copy your beta key from the website, then paste it into the Revolutionary window. To paste it, right click the title bar of the Revolutionary window then click edit then click paste. Please note that for Revolutionary to work you need to uninstall Droid Explorer if you have it.

16. Press enter on the Revolutionary window.

17.It should say something like:

```
<br />
Root acquired!<br />
Sending in Caroline...<br />
Cleaning up...<br />
Rebooting to fastboot...<br />
When life gives you lemons, don't make lemonade. Make life take the lemons back!<br />
<br />
Waiting for fastboot...<br />
Rebooting to fastboot (Once moar...)<br />
SUCCESS - Life gave us lemons, we didn't make lemonade!<br />
<br />
Do you want to download (Internet connection required) and flash ClockworkMod Reocvery? [Y/n]<br />
```
18. Press Y and press enter.

19. Now it should say:

```
<br />
Downloading recovery for your phone (mecha)... Done.<br />
Flashing recovery over fastboot...SUCCESS!<br />
```
 Then the window will close.

20. Now, using volume buttons to navigate and power to select, select bootloader.

21. Wait a few seconds, and then select recovery.

22. Your phone will now go to CWM recovery and automatically flash superuser.

23. Reboot your phone and you're rooted.

24. Enjoy!


----------



## somesing (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey mods, could we have this stickied? Had to dig quite a bit for it and this is by far the best method for those on the latest OTA.


----------



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

I second this. Awesome sauce!!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## gemro311 (Aug 29, 2011)

Fabulous tool..I third this..









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidGod (Mar 27, 2012)

And i fourth it


----------



## marvinmadman (Jul 29, 2011)

Sweet, saved a bunch of time.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome thanks for using it 

Sent from my BAMF'd Thunderbolt


----------



## th33ch0 (Sep 22, 2011)

trter10 said:


> Hi all! This is a quick tool I made that will bypass your need to downgrade from 2.11.605.9 to get S-OFF. It uses the fre3vo exploit by TeamWin/ Agrabren . I take no credit for this method.
> 
> It will:
> Get root
> ...


Care if i mirror this?


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thats fine

Sent from my BAMF'd Thunderbolt


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd also like for this to be stickied. Just got another replacement TB, this could save people a lot of time considering that the only place I can find the downgrade RUU now is on minus, and it's slower than dial up.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks! 
Yeah I've noticed quite a few downgraders still

Sent from my BAMF'd Thunderbolt


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Used this today on my replacement bolt, worked like a charm. Back up on shed 

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

theMichael said:


> Used this today on my replacement bolt, worked like a charm. Back up on shed
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Awesome 

Sent from my BAMF'd Thunderbolt


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Update today, stability enhancements


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Updated to work with 2.11.605.19


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey Trter10, this looks promising, definitely gonna use it since your unroot was awesomely simple. Just so I understand completely, it only adds root to the current stock system and an S-Off bootloader, correct? If that's true, then I should be able to use the 4ext app to put the new recovery on instead of using fast boot.

Thanks for the info!

Xoomin with Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Bazar6 said:


> Hey Trter10, this looks promising, definitely gonna use it since your unroot was awesomely simple. Just so I understand completely, it only adds root to the current stock system and an S-Off bootloader, correct? If that's true, then I should be able to use the 4ext app to put the new recovery on instead of using fast boot.
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Xoomin with Tapatalk 2


It instructs you to flash CWM so that you can get superuser. Just do everything the tool says then you can flash that recovery through the app


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

trter10 said:


> It instructs you to flash CWM so that you can get superuser. Just do everything the tool says then you can flash that recovery through the app


Ok sweet, thanks! Wanted to get all the info before I started it up, gonna re-root later today. Thanks dude!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

I got s off but when I try to use rom manager to download cwm its giving me an error

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

This was awesome, thanks a ton trter10! This method should definitely be stickied (along with your unroot method too).


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

villae81 said:


> I got s off but when I try to use rom manager to download cwm its giving me an error
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


You had to flash CWM at the end of Revolutionary, start it again from the support_files folder with your phone plugged in and enter Y to flash CWM recovery. Then flash SU.zip in CWM (It's on your SD card)


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Bazar6 said:


> This was awesome, thanks a ton trter10! This method should definitely be stickied (along with your unroot method too).


Thanks


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

trter10 said:


> You had to flash CWM at the end of Revolutionary, start it again from the support_files folder with your phone plugged in and enter Y to flash CWM recovery. Then flash SU.zip in CWM (It's on your SD card)


Thanks! I'm all good now

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Updated, now requires less user input.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

For linux users, *hopefully* coming soon:


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Added full walkthrough to OP!!!


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Added video to OP!


----------



## tboltaz (Oct 21, 2011)

Used this to root my replacement bolt, much thanks for your work on this-

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

tboltaz said:


> Used this to root my replacement bolt, much thanks for your work on this- Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


welcome!


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

man, thank you so much for all your work. this tool worked great for me.

one thing - it didn't flash CWM, even tho I told it to in Revolutionary before it closed....but no big deal, I just installed ROM Manager from the market after reboot and everything worked just fine.

thanks again!


----------



## squan01 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for this. Got a replacement device and was rooted within an hour. Had a little problem with CWM but I just had to install it from ROM manager.


----------

